# Thanks and a Packing Tip



## Neggy (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Johnny got my order today, with the exception of the OOS Megs Window Cleaner that's to follow. Packed really well, just a tip that the 'fragile' tape that was used to make sure the tops don't come off the bottles is a pain to get off the bottles, leaves loads of residue, and ripped some of the paper poor boys labels, Might be worth finding something less sticky.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Neggy (May 23, 2006)

Johhny

Just to say that the Window Cleaner I emailed about arrived today. Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

With the way couriers handle parcels the tape is really needed to prevent it ruining your orders mate. Its sensible if you ask me :thumb:


----------



## Neggy (May 23, 2006)

Agreed I wasn't knocking the tape as a concept, just that this particular tape was the sort that is a bugger to get off cleanly. Today's tape came right off.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Neggy, 

Glad you got the Window Cleaner, I have mentioned it to the warehouse guy who has been trying a little harder to make sure the tape doesnt touch the labels 

Cheers,

Johnnyh


----------

